# Ethan Oliver Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Rad Roberts / Jcaesar187 / "Killstream" / "Tequila Sunrise"



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published *revenge pornography* of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you are a business partner with Ralph, he will destroy your business and move on to the next.

Ralph is a convicted felon and editor-in-chief of TheRalphRetort.com. Rising to prominence during #GamerGate, he returned from prison after punching a cop to host the #Killstream. A relatively successful show that bankrolled him for months, he was eventually kicked off after a charity stream featuring holocaust deniers that raised $25,000 for St. Jude's Children's Hospital. The money was refunded and the program was booted off of YouTube. It found a home on Stream.me for 4 months before the destructive audience drove the owners to close it. As of writing, it is currently in a state of limbo.

Here is Ralph conducting himself in a debate.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



(The following was written during #GamerGate.)

There was a crappy Milo Yiannopoulos thread that had been made recently where even the OP made me cringe so much at it. I know it was supposed to be a bait thread but Milo's just a trickier one to make a thread on because there have been many here who have been saying that he's a troll and that he says a lot of the shit he says to get other spergs riled up at him. He's not as much of a lolcow as this Ralph Retort loser is, so that got me thinking about giving this clown his own thread because I don't give a flying fuck about Gamergate at all, just the craziness exhibited by different sides of it and how it's triggered anti GG minded folks like the RationalWiki spergs to constantly talk about this bullshit. It's the same way I feel about Thunderf00t and all the a-logs that he's managed to trigger and troll into chimping out so much and a lot of which I have also made threads on. I don't have the most in depth knowledge of the subject or whatever drama he got into 8 years ago, all I know and care about is that it brings out the very worst in some unhinged people here on the Internet and lots of sperging to behold.

Gamergate is no different and this Ralph Retort character has been one of those individuals I've been hearing about the most from this boogaloo. He's so spergy that he's already gotten threads over at /cow/ and his own ED page, which cover a lot of the basics of all the retarded shit he's done, so I think it's about time he gets his own Kiwi Farms thread too. I've also seen him make retarded comments such as this in another one of my threads that I update from time to time.







Kevin Logan thread where I posted this screenshot. I already knew even then that something weird was up with this guy and I wanted to do more searching for other embarrassing shit like this that he's pulled before.

From reading the /cow/ and ED pages, he flipped his shit in this really long video that I'm not going to watch, but I'm sure a lot of you have kept up with and can pinpoint just how bad the sperging is in this thing.






This picture of him just confirms how much of a fatass neckbeard he is:




This is another livestream thing where he's apparently drunk right off his ass ranting about Hotwheels from 8chan. I'm listening to it right now for the first time and oh my God, I can't stand him or his hick accent. I can't believe this guy got any traction in the first place along with so many of these other GG and anti-GG attention whores.






Here's Ralphie Boy having a cringeworthy moment on Twitter and sperging about who knows what. A Homer esque rant about GG, feminism, MRA bullshit? I don't even know and it's my first time seeing what kinds of garbage this guy likes to vomit out.

https://archive.md/JKQSu











You can find more of his odd ranting and chimp outs on his Twitter page. Here's some more odd shit I was able to find in that thing.

I'm sure this guy's friends with this MundaneMatt guy but he's still cringeworthy and spergy with these kinds of tweets:






What a pompous ass:






Some random shit but he seems really sensitive and prone to getting mad over nothing:






Some other interesting bits taken from his ED page:

_My name is Ethan. I recently graduated from USC Upstate with a degree in political science. I live here in the Upstate now, but am originally from Memphis, Tennessee. My life there is what brought my opposition to the War on Drugs into sharp focus: seeing firsthand the perils associated with procuring “illegal” substances, the violence often needed to control the places of purchase, all the while witnessing the devastation caused to large swaths across my age cohort because of an illogical, ineffective, and insane approach to drug control policy here in the United States. Often that policy and the laws associated with it are enforced unevenly, and harsher, longer and more restrictive punishments being meted out to people of color. This is an additional outrage which also helps spurn me into action and activism.

I support the reformation of marijuana laws along with an entire rethinking of our approach towards all substances and the way we treat the people who use them._

Basically the ED page goes into the drama he got into with /baph/ and what happened there with his dox getting out there and how butthurt he got from that.

I even see a dick pic on that page that EDiot CobaltCat uploaded. Seems like another thing that you can trigger him with:



Spoiler: Warning: NSFW









Lastly there's some more stuff on his /cow/ thread that I wanted to post here as well that covers some of the other shit he's done.








Null said:


> * The Day of the Harvest has arrived. *
> 
> Ralph's 18-year-old girlfriend, Faith, had an LDR with a meth addict. The ex *did a stream* talking about Faith deceiving both him and Ralph.
> Ralph, not to be insulted, *sends the boyfriend a link* to a sex tape of him and Faith.
> ...



EDIT: @Sriracha is composing a timeline of the Faith saga, starting at this post. This OP will be updated accordingly.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.

Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.

Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Ralph's a cow mostly because he cheats on his own statement about how he gives no fucks about people shitting on him.
> 
> Unlike Milo, who is actually amused by his trolls pretty much always, Ralph tends to get bitchy with trolls who mess with his weakness, which is calling him out for acting like a piece of shit even when it just makes him look like a dickhead.
> 
> Rslph's ego tends to take over on this point and he flips out in a manner eerily similar to Brianna Wu (acts like a bitchy asshole), and considering the latest shit he pulled that made him verboten on KIA, I'd say his status as a cow is well earned.


Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.

It seems like he really fucked up bad there.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> Can you tell me more about what happened over at KIA? I found this thread over there that goes into what happened.
> 
> It seems like he really fucked up bad there.



Ralph had a falling out with someone, but it mostly stayed in the background until the most recent news of GamerGate supporter Lily Feng's suicide, after which the feud turned ugly and her death was used as ammo on Ralph's side of the fence, which he refused to apologize for.

All I really know is that Ralph is now pretty haram to even talk about depending on which GamerGater you talk to and he refuses to retract the comments that pissed people off.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


----------



## Foltest (Jan 18, 2016)

There is also this infamous exchange he had with Leopirate. They have buried the axe for the moment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jan 18, 2016)

> Another motherfucking dick pic



Why can't these people just not post/"leak" their bodies on the internet? He can't seriously look at that pic and say "Yep, this totally isn't going to bite me in the ass someday".


----------



## Charles Kinbote (Jan 18, 2016)

There's some sort of drama going on right now between him and BroTeamPill. I don't know how hilarious the situation as a whole is, but it gave us this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking finally. Ralph is just in-fucking-sufferable. He has an ego to match DSP's or Wu's.  He's an even bigger neckbeard than the sjws he claims to be against. He's a proponent of free speech unless that free speech is mocking him.


Emperor Julian said:


> Liana k's a pretty affable intelligent whose generally known for being reasonable, pleasant and analytical. I wonder what Ralph did to piss her off?


What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.
Also ask Ralph about what happened behind Arby's.


----------



## The Colonel (Jan 18, 2016)

I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.



A manlet _and_ a lardass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> I just wanted to add that Ralph is 5'1 and 247 pounds.


That has to be ADF's current weight too. Both are loathable fat fucks.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2016)

The Colonel said:


> What hasn't he done to piss her off. https://archive.md/hBlLJ
> Most recent that I can think of is that he called her a fake Jew.



She turn him down or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 18, 2016)

I clicked on the dick pic spoiler while sitting on the couch next to my sister, and now she never wants to see a dick pic again. Thanks a lot, Ralph.

Anyway, hasn't Gamergate been sick of him for months? I know they ditched his blog for Breitbart.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.


----------



## Cynical (Jan 18, 2016)

Mr. Duck said:


> This guy probably googles himself constantly, so i will give it a day or two until he finds out about this thread and spergs out.



Or write an article bitching about it.

Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.

Geth has the opposite approach, either laughing with his critics (ED has shit talked him before and Geth was amused, even admitting some of their shit talk had valid points to it) or praising them for calling him out (Geth has gone on record in many fora welcoming his critics).

Ralph, well, he'll likely be butthurt, because while he talks a big game about being someone who doesn't give a shit who he pisses off, he can't take it when the side he wants to buddy up to is the side calling him on his shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 18, 2016)

Cynical said:


> Or write an article bitching about it.
> 
> Milo has occasionally written about his critics, but Milo's a professional troll and takes their shit in stride (the recent exception being when he was accused of planning someone's assassination, which did not amuse him in the slightest for understandable reasons) and generally snarks about the negative reactions he gets like any troll proud to have baited his targets.
> 
> ...


His thread shows up on the second page when you search for his name in Google. That's a start.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 18, 2016)

So he is the pro gg Brianna?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 18, 2016)

He definitely has a neckbeard and is a big fatfuck, but I've encountered him in real life and he's far from a sperg or a hick.


----------



## Accel_Rider (Jan 18, 2016)

Ralph Retort more like Ralph Retard


----------

